# Remote Delay



## smiffy (Jun 25, 2018)

I have just upgraded to a Canon 5d mkiii - so far so good.
On the settings there is a remote/10sec delay. Does this actually work as I am trying to use the 10 sec delay with a hand held remote - currently a RC6. Tried my local lce store and whilst they say it should work no one seems to know how. Do I perhaps need a different remote????
Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 25, 2018)

smiffy said:


> I have just upgraded to a Canon 5d mkiii - so far so good.
> On the settings there is a remote/10sec delay. Does this actually work as I am trying to use the 10 sec delay with a hand held remote - currently a RC6. Tried my local lce store and whilst they say it should work no one seems to know how. Do I perhaps need a different remote????
> Any advise would be appreciated.



it should work using the cheap ebay wired remotes (not RC6)   
my current Canon model uses the cell phone app for remote triggering
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## smiffy (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestion, however I am looking to use an infra red remote rather than the wired version. I have also used a Canon RC 1 but again it triggers the shutter after 2 secs rather than the 10 sec I require.
Heeeelp!


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jun 25, 2018)

The 5D3 has two different self timer modes, but it looks like you need to put the camera into the Remote mode which doesn't appear to have a 10 sec delay option.  

*Drive mode *
The camera must be in the Self-timer/Remote Control mode for the RC-6 to operate. Some cameras have more than one self-timer mode – you must use a mode with the symbol of a remote control unit. Pressing the shutter button in this mode gives you a 2 or 10-second self timer delay. *Pressing the button on the RC-6 fires the shutter immediately (or with a 2-second delay).*


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 25, 2018)

The camera knows if it is being triggered via shutter button or a "wired" release (which exactly mimics the shutter button) vs. being triggered via the IR remote.

The 2 second vs. 10 second timer works ONLY when triggered via shutter button or wired remote.  

When an IR remote is used, it does a 2-second delay.

Canon replaced the RC-5 remote with the RC-6.   The top side of these remotes are identical.  But on the bottom side, the RC-6 has a switch to do either 2-second delay, or shoot immediately.  The RC-5 had no switch and ALWAYS used a 2-second delay.

The idea was that for self-photos, the 2-second delay gave you time to ditch the remote.  But some photographers who aren't doing selfies just want to use the remote to fire the camera instantly... without having to touch the camera.  So they added that switch on the RC-6.

If you want the 10-second delay, you *must* use either the shutter button or a "wired" remote.  Keep in mind there are some companies that make a "wireless" remote that plugs into the "wired" remote port (so as far as the camera is concerned, this is a "wired" remote.)

For the 5D III, you would need to get a remote with the Canon "3-pin" connector (not the Canon 2.5mm sub-mini connector).  There are quite a few "wireless" versions that use radio.  There are also a couple of choices that use bluetooth and you use a smartphone app to trigger the camera.


----------

